

Node.js v0.4.7 released - mcantelon
http://blog.nodejs.org/2011/04/23/node-v0-4-7/

======
alanh
Per semver.org and the release notes, this is a mere bugfix release and fairly
unimportant. My gut reaction is that this should not be an HN story, and Node
devs should be subscribed to a channel that properly announces this. Thoughts?

~~~
kbd
Agree, I'm tired of all the minor release announcements on HN. There've been
posts for every minor release of KeePass, for instance.

